# Let's Patina!



## TylerD (4/3/14)

Saw this patina people do on their brass/copper/ss mods. Think it looks awesome. 
I have a private 2 I want to patina. Just the brass pieces.
Check it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

http://www.sciencecompany.com/patina-formulas-for-brass-bronze-and-copper-W160.aspx

http://jewelrymakingjournal.com/vinegar-and-salt-patina/


----------



## devdev (4/3/14)

That's sick! Good find Tyler

I never liked the look of brass on a mod, but I would actually think of getting one just to do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Looks awesome, @TylerD. Have also seen peeps torching stainless steel for a blueish patina.


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

I have seen the torching thing as well. Crazy things people do to kit.
I think the stainless will look cool when torched.

I will see what I will do to the pvt2. I will post here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/3/14)

Patina started on Private V2 brass sleeves.
Well see how it turns out.
Got spare sleeves if it fails.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

Awesome find. That really had a awesome sophisticated look

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (17/3/14)

I am very interested to see how this turns out

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (18/3/14)

How is it looking? Any news?

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Ja I'm also curious?


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Patina started on Private V2 brass sleeves.
> Well see how it turns out.
> Got spare sleeves if it fails.
> View attachment 2070


That look delicious!!


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

I still need to get some wax on it tonight and then I will take a pick. It came out a kind of blue.
Will post tonight.


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

So....whats it look like?

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> So....whats it look like?
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


Here it is.
I left it very long in the ammonia solution, so it turned a bit dark as well. 
At first sight I didn't like it, but it looks ok.
I need to play a bit more with timing tho.
I like the old with shiny look.
Not everybody's cup of tea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Looks like an exotic marblelizing !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (25/3/14)

I like it....i think if you try and get it a bit more shiny it might fit in better with the shiny metal. I read somewhere that they varnish it.
But I think i am definitely going to try patina once my fasttech mod arrives...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

This. I like this. Alot!

Good work @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Yes you're right @Rex Smit , they use a clear poly-urethane spray that gives it some dimension and shine.


----------



## shabbar (25/3/14)

Looks nice , great stuff


----------



## Hein510 (25/3/14)

the Mokor's battery tube is laying for 2 days in rough salt and vinegar and has made like a copper camo effect but no greenish blue yet!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> the Mokor's battery tube is laying for 2 days in rough salt and vinegar and has made like a copper camo effect but no greenish blue yet!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



All good things comes from patience @Hein510 ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> the Mokor's battery tube is laying for 2 days in rough salt and vinegar and has made like a copper camo effect but no greenish blue yet!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


I think the Amonia made the dif with the blue/green.
I used this


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

As I understand, the more acidic the solution the more green you will get?


----------



## Hein510 (25/3/14)

Ok cool! Think I've got some at home! Will check tonight!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

It's a thing of beauty!


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

O, @Rob Fisher , have you tried the Legends Bruce Lee?
I think you might like it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

TylerD said:


> O, @Rob Fisher , have you tried the Legends Bruce Lee?
> I think you might like it.



I did try it the day it arrived and can't make up my mind if I like the complex juices... but I will try it again real soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

